# Solved: uploading MS Publisher file to my new domain



## debsway1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope I'm in the right forum...I purchased a domain from Go Daddy yesterday and put together a basic website with a Publisher template. Every time I try to "Publish to the Web" through Publisher's File menu, I get an error message that the folder is read only.

I've talked with Go Daddy support twice today. The first helpful tech guy told me that the permissions on the domain root folder were set to Read Only and he showed me how to add Write. That was 4 hours ago. The 2nd UNHELPFUL guy told me it was a Publisher problem and that I should solve it through a search engine.

I can upload the .pub file to the root folder through an ftp site or through Windows explorer, so it seems that I can write to the root folder (though oddly I was able to do that BEFORE he told me how to turn on the Write permission); I just can't get Publisher to publish the site to the web.

Lastly, I sent the .pub file to a friend who tried to upload it (she just uploaded a site today through Go Daddy) and she got the same error. Thanks!


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Go to File->Save As and save the file as an HTML file, then try uploading it and the image folder to your site using an FTP program/site.
HTH


----------

